# late risers?



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

This is just curiosity on my part.

Does anyone else have a dog that loves to sleep in really late?

If I don't wake up Argos for his morning walk, he won't usually get up on his own until noon. I work from home and usually wake him up around 11am because I love being able to get a lot done in the morning and then take a break around then. 

I feel like I hit the jackpot because I don't like getting up any earlier than I have to, and like having a nice quiet morning with my husband before he leaves for work and then my day starts just like before we adopted him. 

I took it for granted that when we adopted a dog, he would probably be waking us up for walks at 6am but maybe that is not so common as I thought.

Anyone else have a dog who sleeps in?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Maxxi does but she is 13 (just turned that last month) so it's understandable, she sleeps most of the day too. Most of them just get up when we get up.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

All of my dogs WILL sleep until noon if we do, but otherwise they get up when we do.

They don't stay up, though, because once my husband and kids are out and life is boring they're right back to bed until woken up for lunch. None of them will sleep through us getting up and ready for work, but none of them wake US up, either.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Mia sleeps as long as I do. Mae has also started sleeping with me and she is the same way. My sister takes Mia out around 4am when she takes Caleb out during the week and then Mia comes back to sleep till 7 with me. Mae stays in my room until I'm up and going. On weekends I wake up from 8am-11am. They will sleep as long as me and are up and going when I get up. Caleb is a different story -_- I feel bad for my sister,lol. I can usually hear him running around my sisters room and barking at the rabbit around 6:30am. Usually my sister takes him out then gives him a kong And food so she can sleep until at least 8.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Our dogs aren't allowed in the bedroom at night and start getting antsy to go outside and for breakfast at about 630. If it's the weekend, we will let them come in bed after breakfast and they will sleep until we get up. If they were allowed in the bedroom and ate and relieved themselves then they would be content until 10-12.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

My older dogs are cool to sleep til whenever I get up, however the puppy has to go out at like ... 5:30 or 6 am for a poo and pee ... so til he can hold it until first light (which is about 7 am here) I guess it's up early for me lol


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

My dogs get up when I do. If I get up unusually early they stay in bed until the usual time. If I sleep in, they just sleep until I get up. It's awesome


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

My dogs sleep as long as I do, whether that's the usual six hours when I have to be up early or the occasional 10 hours when I'm exhausted. I love how they just nap quietly in their crates until I drag myself out of bed!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ryker gets up when I do and goes out to potty but then goes right back to bed. Gypsy doesn't get up until after me.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Luna sleeps as late as I do, even 12-1pm if I'm particularly lazy. But weirdly enough, in the evenings she will go to sleep at around 11, even if she woke up early or late that day. 

If my boyfriend spends the night, she starts whining at 7-8am to be let out. I really don't know why, she only acts like this when he is staying over.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

My dogs don't necessarily LIKE sleeping late, but dogs learn pretty fast around here that I'm getting up when I'm getting up and they can like it or lump it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Summer would gladly sleep 20 hours a day and spend the other 4 cuddled in blankets on the bed.  

Hank gets me up around 9 if I haven't gotten up. But he's okay chilling after potty and being fed. Mia used to wake me up at 5 am but now gets up when Hank does.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't know what I would do if Bennie woke me up! I am NOT a morning person. Weekends or school breaks we often don't get up until 1 or 2 pm and she just sleeps in bed with us. But if I know we're doing that she also had gone out and been fed very late the night before.


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Chester has recently decided that 4am is when it's time to get up. I disagree.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Jackson loves to sleep in. Even now with the pup, usually my mom or stepdad takes her outside and Jax remains in my bed sleeping lol. He will gladly sleep until noon. But he also will get up if something exciting is happening etc.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

my husband was up til 6am last night grading exams and he is sleeping in late this morning. I'm curious to see if Argos will get up before he does. Argos is going through an "indoor period" where he does not wish to be thrown out into the evil outdoors where it is wet and rainy, and is limiting himself to one walk per DAY so he's probably in no hurry to get up!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Late risers? What are those? LOL. I'm an early riser who has been able to "sleep in" lately: 7am. 
I can wake up at 6am to go to the bathroom & no one moves. If I wake up at 6am but stop to put on my slippers & grab my glasses, Ginger & Boone are up like a shot.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I usually get up around 4:30 - 5:00 am, and Sasha and Heather are up and roaring to go. On the other hand, my boys are lazy! Moe has to be coaxed from his bed to go outside, and our old man, Noah, usually ends up having to be carried outside.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kuma will very happily sleep in bed with me as long as I want, we typically get up around 11 on Saturdays, lol.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby will stay in bed with me all day if I let him. Especially right now - he has no desire to be outside in the snow.


----------

